# Sheds



## ajsgonefishin (Jan 18, 2005)

I was jus wondering how many guys have been out looking for sheds.. and if they have had any luck... i have never done it before but i am wanting to try it this year... but jus wondering how many deer have dropped their antlers... 
any info would be great.... Thanks a lot AJ :!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I saw a buck yerderday evening bowhunting so I know some still are carrying their hardware. I am no expert when it comes to sheds but I usually start looking in Feb. and continue till the walleye get in the river in March. It is not an exact science by any means, all deer drop them at different times, some by x-mas and I have seen them with antlers all the way into early April. If you got the time by all means start looking. Feeding areas, bedding areas, and the trails that connect the two are your best bet.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

they can drop them as early as december and as late as march. it has to do with stress and weather. i have trail cam pics of a buck that shed both sides on December 17th and 2 weeks later i got pics of a nice 8 point at the same location. it all depends on the buck. the best time to go would be mid february.

here are the pics:

http://www.awesomeantlers.com/showphoto.php?photo=8346&cat=500&ppuser=307

http://www.huntingforums.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=425&cat=500&ppuser=2600


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I just had a nice buck on my trail cam on Jan. 9th. Nice 8 pointer.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

found a shed in muzzleloader(4pt half rack) season.
seen 5 half racks and on buck with no rack that same week..
in harrison county. My buddy shat a second rack 8 pointer same day along with my neighbor doing the same, but they also shot a buck that dropped both sides..
so get lookin, cause the one I found had already been nibbled on by some critter..good luck


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Last night (1/18) there were 9 deer across the road. 2-VERY nice racks, 2-Good Shooters, 1-forkhorn, and 4 does/bucks that dropped. I went looking Monday, but didn't find anything.


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

So far this year I've found 3.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i saw a deer yesterday 2 does were being chased by an antlerless buck


----------

